
FBI-Apple feud over encryption reignites - gok
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/texas-gunmans-iphone-could-reignite-fbi-apple-feud-over-encryption/2017/11/08/0c2b3eb6-c48f-11e7-aae0-cb18a8c29c65_story.html
======
miles
The article title is actually "Texas gunman’s iPhone _could_ reignite FBI-
Apple feud over encryption" (emphasis added).

Though the premise seems rather unlikely given this from the selfsame article:

"In a statement, Apple said: 'Our team immediately reached out to the FBI
after learning from their press conference on Tuesday that investigators were
trying to access a mobile phone. We offered assistance and said we would
expedite our response to any legal process they send us.'"

